# What I did today



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

havent been on in awhile.been real busy.try to get on here more.
what did yall do?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I didn't do anything as interesting as chasing a deer through a wood fence. Is that one of those Minnie Pearl deer?


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah actually it came from down near were she lived.just outside centerville.too funny you should say that.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks real good and besides being one tough through the fence deer!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I went out in the woods again all day with my son...saw one yote too far for a bow shot. Went back in the afternoon with a .22 and saw one squirrel.

No deer grrrrr.

The fresh scrapes I saw the day before were not freshened up grrrr.

hmmm...yote shoot is on


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

gettem on a call.i never hunt scrapes.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Aww man....you have to !

Pre-rut scrapes are generally attended to daily and often frequently. I have taken a number a bucks this way. However....after the rut starts I switch back to funnels or saddles.

Have you ever heard the story......two guys are hunting a woods neither like each other, so one, to get the other to the other side of the woods goes and makes a huge mock scrape to add appeal he urinates in it too. The next morning the other guy has a stand over it...that evening he shoots a dandy buck working the scrape. True story. Prerut...does are not receptive but the bucks are ready and marking away.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

it may just be these southern deer ,but through using cams i have witnessed the bucks here only work them during non shooting hrs.it may also be the locations ,as they travel to their feed areas and back to bedding areas.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It kind of makes you wonder if the deer have cameras of their own doesn't it ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah....sometimes it seems like they are smart and others they are just plain dumb...hmm...kinda like me


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Trust me, It's not just you. I am pretty sure I've been laughed at by a few animals, in fact I think I made the highlight reel.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

there are a few i definately would love to see just what they hell they do out there.then again i might not want to see.lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Planted garlic today and will be the same tomorrow.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Garlic huh.....got warewolf out your way ? ooops...blood suckers ?


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

you are always planting something hassell.didnt know garlic grew in snow.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

LilBill said:


> you are always planting something hassell.didnt know garlic grew in snow.


 5262 plants in the ground, ready for the snow.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So tell us Mr Green, How do you plant garlic seed, break off a section, or another method ? And, fall is the time just like sowing grass ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> So tell us Mr Green, How do you plant garlic seed, break off a section, or another method ? And, fall is the time just like sowing grass ?


 Every bulb of garlic you buy is already seed, every clove will produce a plant, and fall planting produces the nicest garlic in the following summer harvest time.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

how many acres of garden do you have ?been hunting any hassell?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I always say its an acre or 1 1/2 acres but I think its probably 2, gotten a couple yotes this fall and helped the neighbor get a buck on my place, elk closed last Wed. unless you have a limited entry for one, their's a couple of ****** bucks hanging around that are 5x5 and 6x6 and have another month for them.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I mounted a fair 8pt WT today, a 7pt yesterday and a 6pt day before that-I have a Muley and 2 more WT's to Do and that will finish up last years bunch--not taking but a few this year,couple of close Buds and Kids, Grandkids, Same old song every year Takes me alot longer to mount one than it use too. Hope you all have a great week-end --SB*


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

tghe garden must keep you busy hassell and i look forward to seeing the muley pics when they taken.swamp i got to take a break from deer on fri .mounted a duck and a squirrel for a deer pedestal.lifesize bear up this week and of course more deer.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *I mounted a fair 8pt WT today, a 7pt yesterday and a 6pt day before that-I have a Muley and 2 more WT's to Do and that will finish up last years bunch--not taking but a few this year,couple of close Buds and Kids, Grandkids, Same old song every year Takes me alot longer to mount one than it use too. Hope you all have a great week-end --SB*


 You have a great weekend too, if you get a chance throw a few pictures of those bucks on site that you mounted.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

After seeing your work SB I'd want to have you mount mine too if I could talk you into it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If I could get drawn that is.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Once their dry and finished I will Hassell--I need to get' em done and drying before I get my Gall Bladder Out-Muley isn'






*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pictures SB10, my other half had her gall taken out years ago and my step granddaughter had her's out this summer.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hassell---comes to gett'en it out I'm a BIG CHICKEN--I know its only a overniter BUT---I'll get it out by DEC Glad you like the Mount ---SB*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Hassell---comes to gett'en it out I'm a BIG CHICKEN--I know its only a overniter BUT---I'll get it out by DEC Glad you like the Mount ---SB*


Ya right on, sooner the better, time to mend up in order to try some of the diet Christmas food!!!!


----------

